# sbs-02 bookshelfs or scs -mains



## 123loomis (Feb 4, 2010)

does anyone own or have heard sbs02 bookshelfs and the scs mains is there realy that much of a difference to justify a 150.00 difference...thanks


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

123loomis said:


> does anyone own or have heard sbs02 bookshelfs and the scs mains is there realy that much of a difference to justify a 150.00 difference...thanks


While the two speakers have similar timbre (sharing the same drivers), the SCS-02M has the extra woofer, which almost doubles sensitivity, making the speaker easier to drive to louder playback levels with a typical consumer AVR. 

Also the extra woofer increases power handling and almost doubles max output capability. So the SCS-02M will handle larger rooms with more ease and authority, and also projects a more expansive and room-filling sound-stage.


----------

